# Baby seats



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

Has anyone got experience with baby seats in the Mk3? Would like something rear-facing for as long as possible.
Any specific seat types which are more suitable? And is the back seat usable with baby seats at all or is it too awkward?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

With my Mk2 I found a rear facing baby seat was easier as you could lift the child in and out thru the hatch. Fannying around moving the front seats backwards and forwards is a real PITA.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

That's a good tip, I never thought of using the hatch. My 18 month old jumps in the driver's seat and throws a tantrum when I try and move her, can't blame her though! :lol:


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

There's not much room in the back, so it does depend on how many children you're looking to put in the back and how old they are.
If they're 0-2 (and light enough, short enough), the ISOFIX Maxi Cosi Pebble (with base) fits ok in the passenger front seat (air bag off), or behind the passenger seat if you don't have a passenger, or one with very short legs.
You might be able to fit one behind the driver side too, though you'd have to have the seat really far forward. I'm average and it certainly wouldn't be good for me!
Issue would be getting them in and out if you have more than one rear facing in the car. Though the hatch idea could work!

If you're looking for the passenger seat, then pretty much all seats ISOFIX or not should be fine.
Rear seats, for Group 1 (up to 4 year) seats, space is an issue.
Forward facing: I tried a Porsche official seat and it fits, but the issue with most seats is they are quite deep and tall and you lose a lot of leg room.
Britax 2-Way Elites (can be both Front/Rear facing). Not cheap but are narrow enough and shallow enough to fit in bucketed sports seats. I've got a couple of these in the back a of 911 front facing and they fit fine, child leg room is pretty bad, but they just sit cross legged. They also fitted fine forward facing in a Mk3 TT (when I borrowed a TT for the day). I haven't tried one rear facing, but I'd think it'd definitely work behind the passenger seat.

The link is below, you can give them as call and ask them - they receive visitors trying out all sorts of exotic cars. You'd be welcome to go up and try one out...

http://incarsafetycentre.co.uk/product/ ... mos-black/

I went to the Milton Keynes one and they were great.

Let us know how you get on. Alternatively if you can wait until June, when my car I can try it out and let you know!

Personally, if you are regularly having more than one, I'd suggest perhaps a 5 door car!! (A convertible could work well too if the weather is reliably good.)


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

After a PM, I thought I'd just give a quick reply to this thread. I didn't actually take delivery of my TT in the end, since I cancelled the order, so I didn't actually get to try car seats out in various combinations in the back of a Mk3 long term. However I can confidently say the two-way elites will be fine in back of a mk3 front facing as I'd tried out already.
Rear facing, I'd guess you could put a single two-way elite behind the passenger seat. Note that it tethers to the passenger seat in front, so you wouldn't be able to tilt it anymore so you'd have to put child in and out via the drivers side, which makes it a pain if it is regular (or even if it isn't regular!).


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the update 

Baby not due until next month, but we have picked up a Maxi Cosi Pebble with the FamilyFix ISOFIX base.

As said above - pretty much anything will fit in the front seat. The FamilyFix/Pebble combination fits very nicely in the front without touching the leather bolsters so less worry about wear/scratches.

It also fits in the back, and is easy enough to fit, but more awkward obviously.

When it's in the front - the front seat needs to slide right back (they tell you to do this for safety reasons). So the rear seat becomes even less usable than it already is.
When it's in the back, you have to slide the front seat as far forward as possible and make the backrest quite upright, to prevent the baby seat touching it (which again is a safety issue). My 5'5 wife could still sit in the front, but very uncomfortably - very short trips only!

For our use, the TT will be a max 2 person car. Either 2 adults, or adult + baby.

Also, in case it helps anyone - we found that a Bugaboo Chameleon *just* fits in the boot, and the bassinet *just* fits across the back seats. Hopefully my wife and the baby will never need to transport literally anything else :lol:

There you go, the TT Mk3 is the ideal family car!


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Pushchairs: the baby jogger city mini fits nicely in the boot and is pretty cool and easy to fold (you pull a strap and it's done).
Slightly older children, the mothercare xss pockit stroller is amazing, it folds up tiny and will fit in the boot with plenty of other things too. In fact so small it fits in the front boot of a 911, and even in the boot of a jaguar f-type convertible!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jc74 said:


> Pushchairs: the baby jogger city mini fits nicely in the boot and is pretty cool and easy to fold (you pull a strap and it's done).
> Slightly older children, the mothercare xss pockit stroller is amazing, it folds up tiny and will fit in the boot with plenty of other things too. In fact so small it fits in the front boot of a 911, and even in the boot of a jaguar f-type convertible!


Do you own all these cars? Or do you just go round showrooms stuffing buggies in car boots?


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> Do you own all these cars? Or do you just go round showrooms stuffing buggies in car boots?


I was fortunate enough to have had them. My wife has a 997, and I was going to buy a new TT mk3 but in the end figured I'd lose about the same amount if I'd went and bought a 3 year old F-Type instead, so I did, best sounding car I've had. Unfortunately it's turned out within a couple of months to be simply too impractical to live with (think too much of a pain parking at the car park, speed bumps, and car park up ramps, plus annoyed the hell out of the neighbours starting up at 6 in the morning).
So I just went back to going around showrooms stuffing buggies in car boots instead. So can vouch that the Audi Q5 and Q7 are far more practical than any of these cars! :lol:


----------

